# Best E-Bike to Tow Tool Trailer?



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Been looking at E-bikes to tow tool trailers for trail work. Looking for longest battery life toting 70 pounds of tools plus rider up moderate hills and don't want to get stuck with dead battery. Looking to get 20 - 25 miles max of battery life.

Looking at Giant, Specialized and Luna Cycles. Anyone got any practical advise? Thanks!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd say find the largest battery capacity and go with that, everything else being equal the larger battery should give best life but I guess there is room for how different motors handle the power. I took a quick look and the Giant I saw had a 496 watt/hour battery while the Spec Levo had 460 wh. The Luna's seem to be some sort of custom roll your own bike so I didn't look too deep into their battery capacity. 

The little I looked into battery tech during my EMTB search seemed to show that 500wh is pretty standard at the moment. I ended up buying a Focus Jam2 that comes with a 378wh internal battery but has a method of adding an additional 378 wh battery (for $600) giving you 756wh capacity.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

I can only speak of my bike, a Haibike Full FatSix, with the Yamaha PW drive and 400 wh battery. From what I've read of other experiences and my own personal experience pedaling mainly on water level ground, the Yamaha beats the Bosch mid drive in mileage per charge. Of course, talking mileage potential on any Ebike is very subjective. The newer, 500wh batteries only increases that potential.

An eye for using the proper gearing for the conditions present, while trying to avoid the Yamaha power meter from going 3 or more bars always equaled good "economy" in my own personal experience; ie, spinning with the lightest amount of pressure on the pedals as possible, playing within the Yamaha's upper cadence/motor cut-out levels of 100 rpm or above.....

Good luck!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If your intention is to pull the trailer at a reasonable pace with your goal to alleviate it's additional weight somewhat just about any of the quality manufactured mid drive e bikes would be up to the task. 

As it appears you are well connected to the trail stewardship council(s) it seems to me that aligning with a shop near by and working with them to get a bike, perhaps at a reduced cost even, as it would benefit both entities. 

Arguably towing a trailer is more efficient using a hardtail over a FS bike and you might consider that option.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

I’d suggest a Bafang BBS02B 750W/48V mid-drive kit on something like a Surly ECR that has their trailer mount on its’ frame. With the BBS02B you can run non-proprietary battery packs, saving you huge amounts of money and cell selection can get you the quality range of your liking. I’d reccomend Sonya-Panasonic GA or (brand?) Q30 battery packs. This combo will give you the max legal power of 750W (in some states like CA) and higher than some brands 48V, plus allow you to set the “Classification” up as you like via speed cutoff, assist only and/or throttle assist options; plus when you are done with the electric nonsense or the technology changes you still have a wonderful pedal bike, not a throw away ebike.

I run a GA 21Ah/1008Wh battery pack with a BBS02B and get a very consistent 50+ miles range with normal heavy use and have even got 100+ miles with slower speeds and low assist. The last thing you want is to have range anxiety when towing a 70lb trailer in hills!

- My 2-cents -


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Also, with the money you save over a prebuilt manufacturered eBike you can throw a Rohloff on it! ;-)


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've always thought this one was cute, not exactly a bicycle, but your LM might allow it since you're using it only for a specific purpose.

Ubco Bikes USA | The Utility Bike


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Bikes Direct singlespeed hardtail fatbike with BBSHD, Nexus3 IGH and 21ah 52v triangle battery. Trailer is from Amazon and is rated at 100kilo capacity. If range is really an issue, take another battery or a charger if you are using a generator in your work. FWIW, solo I get well over 35 miles on park trails and I don't put much effort into pedaling so the motor does most of the work. Top speed is only 20 with just the rider, but it will really pull at 5 or 6 mph in first gear and do it for hours.







Side boards are to keep my dog in place on family rides......


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

sick4surf said:


> Been looking at E-bikes to tow tool trailers for trail work. Looking for longest battery life toting 70 pounds of tools plus rider up moderate hills and don't want to get stuck with dead battery. Looking to get 20 - 25 miles max of battery life.
> 
> Looking at Giant, Specialized and Luna Cycles. Anyone got any practical advise? Thanks!


You may want to adopt a mule, seriously....why not? sometimes old time is best? grow a set of good old pioneer balls!ebikes have a long way to go before they are practical....yes I do own an e bike.Horsepower: where it all started: horses and mules for trail work


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I think there were some great ideas generated. Getting one from a major manufacturer that is sold by a local bike shop makes the most sense since we would be able to get a steep discount. Adding an extra battery would add range. 

We got permission from most of our land managers already since this is not much different than the motorized equipment we use to maintain trails during riding season and groom trails in the rare case when we get proper snow.


----------



## andenag (May 29, 2018)

The tool kit by woodlandhills was beatiful.


----------

